# Big ole hog killed in NC



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=29057662&nid=1288&title=hunter-shoots-500-pound-wild-hog

Holy moly thats a big pig


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

you could probably fit another 3 hogs in between the hog and where the hunter is sitting. Don't know why people stand so far away. still a beast tho!


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow I need to take a vacation and go kill a pig or two. That is AWESOME


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, what utahgolf said.

I'll move this to the photography section after it gets 100 hits.

.


----------

